# C++ Strings alphabetisch sortieren.



## WallaceXIV (8. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin nicht wirklich ein Programmiertalent, also hab etwas Nachsicht.

Meine Frage:

Wie kann man innerhalb einer einfach verketteten Liste, Listenelemente sortieren welche Text enthalten?

Danke.


----------



## _Holger_ (9. März 2011)

jedes List(of ...) element hat eine eingebaute Sortierfunktion


----------



## WallaceXIV (9. März 2011)

Wie sieht die Funktion aus? Das Listenelement ist eine Klasse.


----------



## _Holger_ (10. März 2011)

List(T)-Klasse (System.Collections.Generic)


----------



## Hoschie (10. März 2011)

Stichwort Bubblesort

BubbleSort


----------



## keepcoding (12. März 2011)

c-Strings kannst du mit strcmp resp. stricmp vergleichen und anstatt die Elemente umzuordnen könntest du auch eine Baustruktur erstellen und alle Listenelemente der Reihe nach in binären Baum integrieren. Depth-First-Traversierung gibt dir dann die gewünschte Reihenfolge...


----------



## Enrico (15. März 2011)

Hoschie schrieb:


> Stichwort Bubblesort
> 
> BubbleSort


Wieso nicht das eingebaute sort benutzen? Wozu neu implementieren?



_Holger_ schrieb:


> List(T)-Klasse (System.Collections.Generic)


Das ist C#. Laut Threadtitel gehts um C++.

@WallaceXIV: Willst du die Listenelemente neu sortieren? Oder nur die Strings? Was für eine Liste hast du? std::list?


----------



## mauorrizze (22. März 2011)

Für std::list ist hier auch ein Beispiel aufgeführt, wie beim eingebauten sort eine manuelle Vergleichsfunktion verwendet wird. Im Beispiel werden strings verwendet und diese unabhängig der Groß-/Kleinschreibung sortiert, aber klappt auch mit eigenen Klassen.


----------

